# Keyboard not found error



## arkanoid (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

vorgestern ist mir meine Tastatur vom Schreibtisch gefallen.
Der Rechner wurde daraufhin nicht vernünftig runtergefahren sondern durch eine klassische "Strom-Weg-Exception" ausgeschaltet.
(Jaa, das war eine total freakige Aktion)

Beim nächsten Booten sagte mir der Rechner dann, dass keine Tastatur  (hab ne USB Tastatur) angeschlossen ist. Also ab in den Saturn, neue Tastatur gekauft und damit probiert. Immer noch das selbe Problem!

Ich habe auch alle möglichen USB-Anschlüsse meines Rechners sowohl hinten als auch vorne ausprobiert. Nichts. Ich habe auch alle anderen USB Geräte ausser der Maus entfernt. Auch nichts.
Kann ich meinen Rechner jetzt wegschmeißen


----------



## PC Heini (11. Oktober 2009)

Grüss Dich

Wegschmeissen ist ein bisschen übertrieben.
Dir hats wahrscheinlich im Bios was rausgehauen. ( Vermutlich die USB Bootoption im Bios )
Hättest ev ne Tastatur mit PS2 Anschluss? Oder ein Adapterkabel? Dann probierste mal mit dieser PS2 Tastatur zu booten. Wenn dies hinhaut, PC nochmals neu starten und ins Bios gehen. Tastatur auf Booten von USB umstellen und PC neu starten mit der USB Tastatur dran. 
Dies mal mein erster Vorschlag.


----------

